# 2GB RAM 100GB Disk $3/mo | 4GB RAM 200GB Disk $6/mo | 1Gbps | Instant Setup



## hostinghouston (Sep 23, 2014)

Hosting in Houston is a leading provider of high quality web hosting services. We specialize in the Houston, Texas market. Our servers are wholly owned by us and located in the Level3 Gateway datacenter in Houston. With a huge 20Gbps combined uplink by Cogent and Level3, we have unrivaled bandwidth and network performance.

Datacenter Tour

*Special Offer*
Get 50% Off for the first 3 Months
Code: 3MS

======================================================
*Special OpenVZ VPS Offer*
======================================================
CPU: 4 Cores (equal share)
RAM: 2GB Guaranteed
Disk: 100GB Guaranteed RAID Protected
IP's: 1 IPv4
Bandwidth: 5TB @ 1Gbps
Backup: Offsite weekly included
Control Panel: SolusVM

Monthly: $3 for first 3 months then $6
Yearly: *$50*

Order Now No Coupon Needed

======================================================
*Need Something More Powerful?*
======================================================
CPU: 8 Cores (equal share)
RAM: 4GB Guaranteed
Disk: 200GB Guaranteed RAID Protected
IP's: 2 IPv4
Bandwidth: 15TB @ 1Gbps
Backup: Offsite weekly included
Control Panel: SolusVM

Monthly: $6 for first 3 months then $12
Yearly: *$100*

Order Now No Coupon Needed

======================================================
Key Features
======================================================
* Premium Hardware Nodes
* 99.99% Uptime
* Not Oversold
* 1Gbps Connection
* SolusVM Control Panel
* 24x7 US Support
* Much More

======================================================
Featured Operating Systems
======================================================
* Centos 5 (32 / 64 bit)
* Centos 6 (32 / 64 bit)
* Centos 7 (64 bit)
* Debian 7 (64 bit)
* Many more

*Need a specific OS for your server? No problem. Please open a support ticket to request a template to be added*

======================================================
*Custom Solutions*
======================================================
We can do that! Hosting in Houston offers a wide range of services, and if you need it, we can do it. From custom VPS or Cloud plans, to Dedicated clusters and more. Contact us with your requirements to discuss further.

======================================================
*Payment Methods*
======================================================
* PayPal
* Credit / Debit Cards
* Bitcoin

======================================================
*Questions*
======================================================
We are here to help. Simply come by our webstie or call our toll free +1 (844) 220 - 0227.


----------



## Ranjha (Sep 24, 2014)

@hostinghouston Hey is it shared vps and will you provide window 2008 server too. nomatter if window is trial


----------



## Shoaib_A (Sep 24, 2014)

Ranjha said:


> @hostinghouston Hey is it shared vps and will you provide window 2008 server too. nomatter if window is trial


1. He is offering OpenVZ which does not support Windows

2. What is a shared VPS? As you mentioned Windows I assume you meant an RDP account? then in that case it is not an RDP account. You can run pretty much any Linux OS with OpenVZ


----------



## XFS_Duke (Sep 24, 2014)

What I'm curious about is that he says his Houston datacenter, but when I get my login information and IP, the server is in Florida with a slower then normal speed and it's in FLORIDA... lol... Why not tell people where their VPS accounts will be instead of saying Houston then putting them in Florida?


----------



## jarland (Sep 26, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> What I'm curious about is that he says his Houston datacenter, but when I get my login information and IP, the server is in Florida with a slower then normal speed and it's in FLORIDA... lol... Why not tell people where their VPS accounts will be instead of saying Houston then putting them in Florida?


Yeah...that seems to be what I'm seeing. Welcome e-mail is the WHM welcome e-mail too. Hmm.


----------



## jarland (Sep 27, 2014)

jarland said:


> Yeah...that seems to be what I'm seeing. Welcome e-mail is the WHM welcome e-mail too. Hmm.


Update to that. Support is helpful and friendly, makes up for it.


----------

